# Automatic disqualifications for getting hired



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I am getting out of the USMC within the next four months, and I have been in contact with the Manchester and Nashua Police Departments. The other day I saw on the Manchester website that selling drugs was an automatic disqualification for getting hired. I am turning 24, when I was 15-17 I smoked weed on a semi regular basis, and once in awhile would get weed for other people. I would like to know how serious the police departments would take this, and if I will be automatically disqualified from most police departments in New Hampshire. Thank you very much for any responses.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't believe no one responded to this one.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Rock said:


> I can't believe no one responded to this one.


that's because he forgot to include the speeding tickets.:-D


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's just too easy....like shooting dopers in a barrel.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

SOT said:


> It's just too easy....like shooting dopers in a barrel.


They come in a barrel? :mrgreen:


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I think you got caught, otherwise why the f*ck would you post here? It's on your record, or your hometown has it on their records, or maybe your name is in the master index for the state, good-bye. You can always be a firefighter though.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

One Word... 'Re-enlist'.


----------



## Zorba222 (Jun 29, 2005)

...Dude... you either sold friggin' drugs or you didn't? I don't see this as a hard question. Maybe since you don't understand the question you smoked TOO MUCH weed....


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

spaghville said:


> I smoked weed on a semi regular basis, and once in awhile would get weed for other people. I would like to know how serious the police departments would take this.


I don't think they take it very serious at all. As a matter of fact, you seem to be on a distinguished road to a local cot at the town fire department. You should find lots of those "other people" there.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rock said:


> I don't think they take it very serious at all. As a matter of fact, you seem to be on a distinguished road to a local cot at the town fire department. You should find lots of those "other people" there.


:L:


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not even going to touch this one..


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

wgciv said:


> One Word... 'Re-enlist'.


Is that really one word? Even with the hyphen? 
______
Manchester PD also usually does a admin message to NE states with applicants names to see if any depts. have had contact with you. Seems like a thorough dept.. Well all I can say is call a background investigator and explain your situation. Like always, lie and you are done, because they will find out.

____________________
http://www.manchesternh.gov/CityGov/MPD/Disqualifiers.html
*Personal Background*







The Manchester Police Department is seeking only the most qualified individuals for positions as Police Officers. The purpose of checking personal background qualifications is to obtain specific information regarding the applicant's integrity, honesty, ethics, and abilities, so the standards of law enforcement, as a profession, may continue to rise. The personal conduct of each person being considered for a conditional offer of employment, especially conduct related to criminal or unethical behavior, is considered critically important in determining acceptability for a Police Officer position. Therefore, an applicant WILL NOT BE ELIGIBLE if he or she has:

*Used marijuana within 12 months.

*Illegally used a controlled substance, other than marijuana, within 36 months; unless the applicant was under 21 years of age at the time of use, in which case 24 months shall apply.

**Manufactured, transported for sale, or sold a controlled substance. 
*
*Used a controlled substance while employed in a law enforcement capacity.

*Been dishonorably discharged from military service.

*Been convicted of a felony.

*Been convicted of a misdemeanor involving dishonesty, unlawful sexual conduct, physical violence, controlled substances, moral turpitude, or any offense that would cause a reasonable person to doubt the applicant's character, honesty, or ability.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

209 said:


> Is that really one word? Even with the hyphen?


Actually... Yes it is. The hyphen is not required and is no longer commonly used. Are you an english professor, even with the continuous use of run on sentences in your posts??? Please grade all of my posts and get back to me, I'll be anxiously awaiting the results!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

wgciv said:


> Actually... Yes it is. The hyphen is not required and is no longer commonly used. Are you an english professor, even with the continuous use of run on sentences in your posts??? Please grade all of my posts and get back to me, I'll be anxiously awaiting the results!


Thanks for the apple. I love run on sentences! We dont need no stinkin punctuation.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

209 said:


> Thanks for the apple. I love run on sentences! We dont need no stinkin punctuation.


Lol... I knew the old apple trick still worked!


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow I am actually very surpised by this;
*Used marijuana within 12 months. 

*Illegally used a controlled substance, other than marijuana, within 36 months; unless the applicant was under 21 years of age at the time of use, in which case 24 months shall apply.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The other day I saw on the Manchester website that selling drugs was an automatic disqualification for getting hired. I am turning 24, when I was 15-17 I smoked weed on a semi regular basis, and once in awhile would get weed for other people.


Buzz off, you pot-smoking freak...go roof houses or sell cars.


----------

